# Ware/Atkinson Co.



## crich68 (Nov 19, 2007)

Will be down in the Millwood area this week......hows the activity??


----------



## butterbean7008 (Nov 19, 2007)

There have been 2 big eights taken off of our place between Kirkland and Willacoochee. I have 2 other cousins down the road 1 killed a nice 10 and the other an 8. This has been in the past 2 1/2 weeks. Sorry no pics. Good luck.


----------



## crich68 (Nov 19, 2007)

what time is the Rut at its peak in that area?


----------



## Researcher31726 (Dec 7, 2007)

How are things looking since those fires this summer? Has it affected the wildlife that you can tell?
Sue


----------



## woody10 (Dec 30, 2007)

Researcher31726 said:


> How are things looking since those fires this summer? Has it affected the wildlife that you can tell?
> Sue



i dont know about some places but thats why they were able to kill those big bears this year  it ran them out of the swamp


----------



## hwaldron56 (Feb 26, 2008)

*RUT in this area*

I'm leasing land in this area and would like to know when the rut is going to be in full swing.


----------



## Camokid (Feb 27, 2008)

*Looking for a place to hunt.......*

hwaldron56, will you be looking for any other hunters for your lease? Live in Central Florida and looking for a place to hunt a little closer to home then Wilkerson Co.

Camokid


----------



## Vernon Holt (Feb 27, 2008)

*Ware/Atkinson Counties*



hwaldron56 said:


> "I'm leasing land in this area and would like to know when the rut is going to be in full swing."


 
You can expect the rut to on from October 1 thru October 15.


----------



## Camokid (Mar 7, 2008)

*HELP......please*

I'm looking for a club opening in the Southern Counties $750-850 if possible. Any help from fellow hunters would be greatly appreciated. Please PM me with any information. 

Thanks, Camokid


----------

